# Slingshot Shooting With Btoon's Flattop Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*This is an improved beefed up version of the Original FlatTop Shooter. It is very simple to put flat bands or tubes. It is Beautiful and shoots Great. Being a FlatTop Shooter it tends to shoot a little higher than with forks but that is easy to adjust to. Thank you Btoon this is an Awesome Handcrafted Shooter.*
*Many Thanks to You Btoon,*
*Dgui / Pfshooter*

*http://youtu.be/BNh_DFUqdCA*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting! Man I wish I could get the hang of that type of shooting!
So far just skinned hand. LOL


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Cool beans. What causes it to shoot high?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure why it the single fork causes it to shoot high.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!! Darrell, you the man! Thanks for posting this video, made my day bud. So cool to see you enjoying the slingshot and even cooler to see you zinging' quarters outta the sky with it! Amazing sir!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Your New Design make The FlatTop Shooter a Super Cool Slingshot.*

*I Love It!*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice review dgui. I think that It is guided element of the twisted pouch that causes it to shoot a little higher. A very narrow fork shoots a little higher than a wide one for me also. I have noticed that I shoot quite a bit higher with no fork at all. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Cool beans. What causes it to shoot high?


*Got the reason for it shooting high. Since I point towards the target with the frame nearly laying flat it is the increase in thickness that causes it to shoot higher than the 1/8th and 1/4 inch frames that I tend to use. The thicker the fork or forks the higher the impact. *


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Nice review dgui. I think that It is guided element of the twisted pouch that causes it to shoot a little higher. A very narrow fork shoots a little higher than a wide one for me also. I have noticed that I shoot quite a bit higher with no fork at all. -- Tex


*Hey Tex I should have read your answer before I answered in my previous post. So there are more than one reason for this action. *


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> Cool beans. What causes it to shoot high?


*Got the reason for it shooting high. Since I point towards the target with the frame nearly laying flat it is the increase in thickness that causes it to shoot higher than the 1/8th and 1/4 inch frames that I tend to use. The thicker the fork or forks the higher the impact. *
[/quote]I have noticed that, but couldn't put my finger on it. The pfs I got from a trade with Sean is twice the thickness of most pfs I have. It took me a few shots with it to get dialed in. I broke one that pawpaw made that was very thick. Laser guided accuracy with it's very narrow forks, but it shot a tad high too. Thanks for the info.

You too, Tex! You're a Texas spring of knowledge, sir.


----------

